
Google is pledging $4M to support U.S. immigration organizations - suprgeek
https://techcrunch.com/2017/01/29/google-us-immigration-fund
======
ocdtrekkie
This isn't really an accurate headline, Google is pledging $2 million, and
offering to let their employees contribute another $2 million.

